

Get a PhD—but leave academia as soon as you graduate - dbecker
http://qz.com/174811/enroll-in-a-phd-program-but-leave-academia-as-soon-as-you-graduate/

======
slvv
I agree. There are lots of good reasons to do a PhD, not all of them job-
related, but getting outside of academia quickly afterwards can save a lot of
grief and stress.

